#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Ajuda com Roteador RV042 Cisco

## ellandson

Olá pessoal estou aqui mais uma vez a pedir ajuda em um pequeno problema no roteador cisco RV-042 aqui nos temos 2x links de 1 mega velox no qual o mesmo esta sem do feito um load balance no RV-042 da cisco, está funcionando corretamente os 2mega navegando perfeitamente porem nos temos um servidor de um site que esta conectado ao no-ip e quando nos digitamos o ip do site para entra nele o que aparece na nossa pagina e a pagina de configuração do roteador RV-042 o que acontece que os ip's externos não esta chegando no servidor do site e sim so ips internos criados pelo o roteador, já procurei no firmwere do roteador alguma coisa parecida com redirecionamento de ip porem não encontrei nada, pesso a ajuda de vocês como fazer este redirecionamento de ip externo para o servidor do site.
Como fazer o redirecionamento de um ip fixo velox passando pelo RV-042 para o servidor HTML?

----------


## liecht

Nos passe o manual do roteador, como esta montada a topologia da sua rede, e as faixas de ip. O servidor que vcs tem de acessar esta fora da rede interna de vocês? O endereço ip da rede de vocês é nat? e o endereço do servidor que vc tem de acessar é privado ou publico?

----------


## rinaldocarneiro

pesquise sobre
ip nat inside
ip nat outside

----------

